# Pm1127vflb Spindle Bearing Noise



## MSD0 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm getting a knocking/clicking noise in the headstock after running my 1127 in reverse. I disengaged the change gears and checked the motor so it has to be coming from the spindle. The noise is in time with each rotation of the spindle and is worse when running in reverse. Any advice as to what to check out next would be great. I don't want to start tearing things apart without a plan


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 5, 2016)

Do you hear the noise when there is no chuck attached to the spindle?  Have you taken the front face cover off of the machine to check to see if the RPM sensor is making contact? How many times do you hear the click per revolution of the spindle?  What speeds are you turning when you are hearing the click?


----------



## MSD0 (Aug 5, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> Do you hear the noise when there is no chuck attached to the spindle?  Have you taken the front face cover off of the machine to check to see if the RPM sensor is making contact? How many times do you hear the click per revolution of the spindle?  What speeds are you turning when you are hearing the click?


I have a collet chuck on the lathe, but haven't tried running it without a chuck. I ran the lathe with the cover off and everything looks good with the belt and RPM sensor. There is one click with each rotation of the spindle throughout the entire range of speeds (0-850 RPM).


----------



## higgite (Aug 5, 2016)

0-850 rpm is the low speed range. Does it make the same noise in high speed range? If so, still once per revolution?

Tom


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 5, 2016)

So you did run the lathe without the change gears engaged and there is still a synchronized click.  Can you tell which side of the head stock the click is coming from?  Have you checked to make sure your spindle nut is tight?  I am almost wondering if something is loose, like the key stock that keeps the pulleys and such lined up on the spindle.  

On a side note, did you get the collet chuck with the machine?  Do you like it?


----------



## MSD0 (Aug 5, 2016)

I ran the lathe this morning in the high speed range in both directions and still hear a slight knock in reverse, but it is no longer in sync with the RPM's and a lot quieter. I ran the lathe in the forward direction through the entire RPM range and no longer hear any noise. I don't think I'll do anything about it unless it comes back. I've heard you can test the bearing preload by measuring the temperature, but what surface do you take the reading from?

3dshooter80- the collet chuck is working out well. Matt actually sent out a nice set tru chuck mounted on a backplate for the same price as a standard chuck. I got it within half a thou when I installed it, but am using it like a regular chuck for most things. I miss having a collet closer though


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 5, 2016)

Would you mind posting a pic of the collet chuck and set tru chuck?


----------



## MSD0 (Aug 5, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of the collet chuck and set tru chuck?


The collet chuck (set tru) is made by Fuerda. I'm not familiar with the brand, but the chuck is pretty nice and is easy to dial in.


----------

